# A scary moment



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

This actually happened to me a few months ago. I've been wanting to tell the story, but I felt it would be very hard to describe the situation. And I don't have the DamseLinDistresS writing skills.

But I had some time so I'm giving it a shot.

So It's about 11:30 PM and I pick up this very drunk woman. She's leaving what appears to be a house party. The kind of drunk that I might have said no to normally. But 2 women came out and I could see one was helping the other walk a bit. But I thought they were both getting in.

Once she was in and I realized the more sober looking one wasn't going, I decided to go with it since this wasn't a young 20 something girl. It was a woman maybe late 30's or early 40's. Good looking woman dressed to kill.

I'm taking her to kind of a bad neighborhood. It's not terrible, but does have known gang activity.
As bad as neighborhoods get in this city. Been here many times and never any issues.

This next part has nothing to do with my scary night but what the heck, I'll throw in the details.

She's telling about her night and in an almost crying voice keeps asking me "why is love so hard?'

I'm giving her some BS advice and she just keeps talking and asking that same question.

We arrive and she keeps talking for like 2 minutes. I'm finally trying to tell her she needs to get out and she reaches for my hand. I'm thinking she's going to shake it and she brings it to her face and kisses it. Then brings it to her chest and says "you're such a special person."

Now this is bare chest my hand is on. She had major cleavage. I quickly pulled my hand away in under 9.3 seconds. I wasn't having any of that!

Anyway, so as she's exiting my vehicle, she asks me if I mind waiting for her until she enters her apartment and she turns the light on. She points to her upstairs window. We were parked right in front of her building.

I say sure, no problem. As she's walking away, I try to look at the window and realize I can't see it from where I'm sitting. The building was very close to the sidewalk, so I would only be able to see it if I was sitting in the passenger seat

I decide that this would be a good opportunity for me to stretch my legs. So I get out of my car and stand in the middle of the street. It's a one-way street.

It's almost midnight and I'm feeling pretty comfortable standing in the middle of the street. I can't hear a car anywhere or see any headlights.

She has a bit of a walk to her apartment. She had to walk down the sidewalk a bit, go through a gate, then sounded like the stairs were toward the back of the building. I can clearly hear her footsteps in her heels. She's walking slow because she's drunk and also probably her feet hurt.

So as I'm standing there, in the middle of the street of a known gang neighborhood, I look to my right and completely freeze!

About 50 yards away from me, in the middle of the street, is a man just standing there facing me. He's wearing a hood and is not moving. Just completely still. But staring right at me.

I stood there looking at him for maybe 10 seconds, maybe 15. I didn't know what to do.

I realized at that moment what an idiot I was and the position I put myself in.
Of course they're going to challenge someone standing in the middle of the street at midnight.

I was pretty sure that if he started coming at me I had enough time to get in my car and close the door before he reached me. But still I just stood there.

I took my eyes away from him and looked up at the window. For some stupid reason I still wanted to make sure she made it to her apartment.

I think I looked up a few times and took a few stepped back and forth kinda hoping he would understand that there was a reason why I was standing there.

I honestly cannot say how long I stood there after I saw him. But it was pretty terrifying seeing him standing there.

Then all of a sudden the light in her room comes on. The moment I saw that I jump in my Pilot, turn it on and start driving away.

As I'm driving away I look to my left and I see a different man walking behind a small playground that was right across the street. He was kind of ducking behind the playground.

So I realized at that point why the first guy wasn't moving. He was waiting for his buddy to make it to the other side. At that point I would have been surrounded and at the very least I have no doubt I was going to get the beating of a lifetime. That would be my best case scenario had I stood there for 20 more seconds.

Lucky for all y'all, I am still here!

I've never felt nervous about driving Uber and still don't, even late at night.

But man, I almost shit my pants that night. I realize that was all me. I put myself in that situation for getting out of my car in that neighborhood.

Here's the best part. Now in hindsight, I could have just opened my sunroof and I would have been able to see her window.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

Question. What would you have done if the light never went on? Retrace her steps?
and that 9.3 seconds must have felt really good!!


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I don't drive at night. I know there is good money to be made, but to me, it is not worth it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> Question. What would you have done if the light never went on? Retrace her steps?
> and that 9.3 seconds must have felt really good!!


Dude, i was so nervous and shaky after this, that those 9.3 could have been 3 minutes and I still lost any possible enjoyment.

As far as if the light never came on, I was really to hop in my car already. I think I was just frozen. But that light got me moving.
Any movement from that guy would have probably also gotten me moving.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Dude, i was so nervous and shaky after this, that those 9.3 could have been 3 minutes and I still lost any possible enjoyment.
> 
> As far as if the light never came on, I was really to hop in my car already. I think I was just frozen. But that light got me moving.
> Any movement from that guy would have probably also gotten me moving.


so is there a moral to this story?? or just a FYI thing?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> so is there a moral to this story?? or just a FYI thing?


No moral. I don't do morals.

Just telling a story.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> No moral. I don't do morals.
> 
> Just telling a story.


Very nicely told! Lesson learned I hope.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Noe....Great story. This has to be your longest post and it really highlights your exceptional writing skills. Just a couple of observations:

1) Very happy you came out of this ok
2) You made multiple mature decisions that kept you out of trouble....or the evening news.

Examples of going the "wrong way" would be as follows:

A) "why is love so hard". Despite her drunken state, this lady knew exactly what she was saying. She was hoping you would catch on to the reference. Maybe it was too hard to understand.
B) 9.3 seconds is 9.29 seconds too long. You were obviously nervous, but she was giving you a clear sign to advance.
C) "wait for the light to turn on". She was changing into something even more comfortable....and was waiting for you to join in the fun.

Again, the first point is what stands out the most as I am happy you came out of this ok. I was already aware that you were a smart and witty individual. However, this story is proof that you are a man of high morals and great integrity.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ribak said:


> B) 9.3 seconds is 9.29 seconds too long. You were obviously nervous, but she was giving you a clear sign to advance.
> C) "wait for the light to turn on". She was changing into something even more comfortable....and was waiting for you to join in the fun.


Thanks Ribak.
Not gonna lie, I was thinking or maybe hoping I might see something interesting once she got to that window.
Of course, a few seconds later I was no longer having those kind of thoughts.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

It is 100% legal to carry a concealed weapon in Louisiana. So I would have calmly reached in and .....


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Thanks Ribak.
> Not gonna lie, I was thinking or maybe hoping I might see something interesting once she got to that window.


that's where I thought the story was heading.... a little silhouette.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> But that light got me moving.


You saw the light... of God. RUN TO THE CAR!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I’m glad you’re safe. Good thing you’re a happily married man. You’ve obviously kidnapped DID. Did she tip other than the 9.3 seconds? I’m guessing it was more like 93 seconds.


----------



## Daisy&Cream (Jan 27, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> This actually happened to me a few months ago. I've been wanting to tell the story, but I felt it would be very hard to describe the situation. And I don't have the DamseLinDistresS writing skills.
> 
> But I had some time so I'm giving it a shot.
> 
> ...


The way you felt that moment is the way women feel every night after dark outside our homes alone (even at home alone sometimes) whether driving rideshare or not. You guys are so lucky to only feel fear (or get into dangerous situations) in limited circumstances.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> She's telling about her night and in an almost crying voice keeps asking me *"why is love so hard?'*


Answer:
Because love never happens when it's soft.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> I'm guessing it was more like 93 seconds.


It was 3 or 4 seconds. 
But you know, gotta make the story a little more interesting


----------



## YukonDew (Oct 18, 2017)

Great story Cableguynoe! ... fortunately it turned out well.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> It was 3 or 4 seconds.
> But you know, gotta make the story a little more interesting


Yeah I've heard how time stops in those types of situations.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Damn dude....you were minutes away from a robbery and beating. Good story with good write up!!!


I wonder if mods would auction off your forum black book to the highest bidder if you were abducted

I bid $100 for Noe's black book and $25 for half his likes.....


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> It was 3 or 4 seconds.


Probably more like 3 or 4 _minutes! _


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Damn dude....you were minutes away from a robbery and beating. Good story with good write up!!!
> 
> I wonder if mods would auction off your forum black book to the highest bidder if you were abducted
> 
> I bid $100 for Noe's black book and $25 for half his likes.....


Sorry JG, you know I love you brother. 
But anything happens to me, my likes, stars and badges all go to my kids.

All this neglecting them isn't going to be for nothing.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Sorry JG, you know I love you brother.
> But anything happens to me, my likes, stars and badges all go to my kids.
> 
> All this neglecting them isn't going to be for nothing.


I just want your black book with all the hot forum ladies !!!!!


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Awesome story. I felt your fear there for a second. On the bright side you didn't need a red bull after that. 
Personally I try to never get out of my vehicle unless in a well lit gas station/ hotel etc.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> This actually happened to me a few months ago. I've been wanting to tell the story, but I felt it would be very hard to describe the situation. And I don't have the DamseLinDistresS writing skills.
> 
> But I had some time so I'm giving it a shot.
> 
> ...


Dam it! ....I wanted u to take the story elsewhere from the 9.3 second part. That was a big invitation! I think u should have offered to walk her up.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

freddieman said:


> Dam it! ....I wanted u to take the story elsewhere from the 9.3 second part. That was a big invitation! I think u should have offered to walk her up.


It might have been an invitation.
But when I said in the story that she brought my hand to her chest, I should have said heart.
Because that's what she was doing when she sort of whispered that I was "such a special person". Brought it to her "heart" and held it there. 
So it wasn't like she was making it obvious she wanted me to touch the goods.

But... who knows what might have happened had I stuck around by the window for a while.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> It might have been an invitation.
> But when I said in the story that she brought my hand to her chest, I should have said heart.
> Because that's what she was doing when she sort of whispered that I was "such a special person". Brought it to her "heart" and held it there.
> So it wasn't like she was making it obvious she wanted me to touch the goods.
> ...


Yeah lots of times the chest gets in the way of the heart.


----------



## pghuberaudi (Jan 4, 2018)

No matter how street smart we are or aware, we all let our guards down and put ourselves in a bad situation once in a while. It's reacting right and getting out unharmed that matters. You were smart to jump into your ride and go. Glad you're alive to tell the tale.


----------



## Old BUF Guy (Feb 28, 2018)

I'll relate my worst pax story.

A snowy December Saturday afternoon. I get a ping around 2PM, and I take it. Turns out to be in the heart of the worst crime ridden neighborhood, the east side hood, on a dead end street. Normal name, something like "Mark". I get there and pull up to the address, and there is some 500+# ghetto rat sitting on the stoop. Being a noob at the time, I ask: Are you Mark? No response. Does Mark live here? Same. Do you know Mark? Same deal again. I think F it, I'm gone, and drive up the street to turn around and leave.

When I turn around, there is now a vehicle blocking the road in front of me. Now, a full blown hood rat comes out of the house with the 500# mute, and walks up the street toward me, and the car blocking my way. He is a young black male; ball cap on backwards; multiple face piercings; gold grill; multiple heavy gold chains; a puffy black coat; pants hanging below his azz; and wearing high tops. He walks up to the stopped car, and proceeds to do a drug deal right in front of me!

And then, he turns to me, points, and says: "You my Uber". F,F,F I'm thinking, and I still can't drive off because the car in front of me is blocking the narrow street, and not moving yet. Now, I travel with two ipack friends, nicknamed Rosie & Louise. I unsnap Louise as he heads toward me, and he climbs in behind me. F,F,F, I'm thinking to myself. He then tells me in Ebonics to "take him where gots to go...".

Being a noob, I start going. All of a sudden he screams out to STOP! I do, and now he invites his 500# porch buddy to join the ride. F,F,F I'm thinking! Now, I'm driving with my right hand on the wheel, and my left hand on Louise under my coat the entire way. I do not recognize where I'm headed. And then he screams out again for me to STOP! I'm thinking, WTF? And then he proceeds to do the 1st of 2 drug deals from the window of my car while seated right behind me!

As it turns out, we are headed to the second worst crime ridden neighborhood in Buffalo, - the lower west side. As the GPS directs me, we end up going down a one lane wide, one direction, trash filled alley between a bunch of run down houses, and an abandoned industrial park. When we stop, I am in the middle of a bunch of abandoned industrial buildings.

Honestly, I was thinking, - is this where I get carjacked, shot, or worse, - or does a gunfight ensue? I'm still holding Louise under my coat, facing toward my pax, when they finally got out.

I drove off, feeling damn lucky to be alive. Oh yeah, - no tip either!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Old BUF Guy said:


> I'll relate my worst pax story.
> 
> A snowy December Saturday afternoon. I get a ping around 2PM, and I take it. Turns out to be in the heart of the worst crime ridden neighborhood, the east side hood, on a dead end street. Normal name, something like "Mark". I get there and pull up to the address, and there is some 500+# ghetto rat sitting on the stoop. Being a noob at the time, I ask: Are you Mark? No response. Does Mark live here? Same. Do you know Mark? Same deal again. I think F it, I'm gone, and drive up the street to turn around and leave.
> 
> ...


Crazy! I'm just glad my street wasn't a dead end.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> About 50 yards away from me, in the middle of the street, is a man just standing there facing me. He's wearing a hood and is not moving. Just complete still. But staring right at me.


now this is the real definition of blocking!


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> This actually happened to me a few months ago. I've been wanting to tell the story, but I felt it would be very hard to describe the situation. And I don't have the DamseLinDistresS writing skills.
> 
> But I had some time so I'm giving it a shot.
> 
> ...


Was it in the flats bro? One way in one way out


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> Was it in the flats bro? One way in one way out


Yup. I know you know the flats!

I think it was Raymond St. One way down to the Boardwalk.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yup. I know you know the flats!
> 
> I think it was Raymond St. One way down to the Boardwalk.


They thought you were a Norte or you wanted to buy some chiva.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> They thought you were a Norte or you wanted to buy some chiva.


I look, walk and talk like a Norteño. So yeah, i was a dead man.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Here's the best part. Now in hindsight, I could have just opened my sunroof and I would have been able to see her window.


Sorry I had to laugh at this part.... I forget I have a sunroof at times too, glad you got out unharmed, I think we only make mistakes like that once and thankfully learn from them.


----------



## Titan (Sep 8, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> No moral. I don't do morals.
> 
> Just telling a story.


CableGuyDude ....... You shouldn't Stereotype People ........ These dudes where probably just out getting a breath of fresh air...... Your Avatar is more frightening then this story / situation ..


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

Maybe the guy on the playground was just making sure YOU got home safe...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

macinmn said:


> Maybe the guy on the playground was just making sure YOU got home safe...


Ha! Wouldn't that be nice!

Dude was standing about where I drew the circle, and the other dude was coming around the slide where i drew the arrow.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

My only bad ghetto story was I got out to stretch couple miles from drop off. A car full with less desirable people roll up on me and parked sideways in broad daylight....I was like, I'm getting shot, car jacked or robbed.....they rolled windows down and asked me what I was into, and what I need....I'm like no thanks sir, no drug addiction, just an Lyft driver with no money waiting for fares.

Place where I was has about a shooting a day.....lol......it was dumb on my part getting out there. Usually I go offline and get far away after dropping off. I was a NOOB and under 100 rides when that happened.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Ha! Wouldn't that be nice!
> 
> Dude was standing about where I drew the circle, and the other dude was coming around the slide where i drew the arrow.
> 
> View attachment 223877


They planted trees!!! Probably so when tourists are walking and look down there from the boardwalk they can't see what's really going on. I remember when I first moved there I lived in The Dream Inn for about a year and I rode my skateboard down there to the laundry mat. Played cards with some old Vato while my laundry was going.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> They planted trees!!! Probably so when tourists are walking and look down there from the boardwalk they can't see what's really going on. I remember when I first moved there I lived in The Dream Inn for about a year and I rode my skateboard down there to the laundry mat. Played cards with some old Vato while my laundry was going.


They did! Looks half decent during the day. 
Funny how well they hide that neighborhood in the middle of a tourist area. 
And the one-ways strategically set up so tourists can't turn into the neighborhood by accident.



Saltyoldman said:


> I lived in The Dream Inn for about a year.


That's high roller stuff.

At least it would be today at the dream inn.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Are you sure those guys weren't mimes. Those are some sneaky, evil bastards.


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks for sharing. Very glad you lived to tell the tale.

I take it as a good reminder to always watch your six when outside your call. But...espically in a known bad area and at night even more so.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Patrick R Oboyle said:


> Thanks for sharing. Very glad you lived to tell the tale.
> 
> I take it as a good reminder to always watch your six when outside your call. But...espically in a known bad area and at night even more so.


Oboyle Rules!!


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> This actually happened to me a few months ago. I've been wanting to tell the story, but I felt it would be very hard to describe the situation. And I don't have the DamseLinDistresS writing skills.
> 
> But I had some time so I'm giving it a shot.
> 
> ...


heh. never ceases to amaze me the lengths that middle aged men will go for the desperate illusion of scoring with a drunken damsel. im with ya buddy. I think we could have taken that gang on together like Batman and robin. ( fyi you are robin .)


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Dropking said:


> heh. never ceases to amaze me the lengths that middle aged men will go for the desperate illusion of scoring with a drunken damsel.


I had zero intentions of scoring with her. I definitely had an opening to make a move. 
I enjoyed the moment, but that's about it.

Any woman that asks me to wait for her to enter her place I would be happy to do so. (from inside my car next time)
Obviously she didn't feel safe walking alone that late at night on her own street.


----------



## Titan (Sep 8, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> I had zero intentions of scoring with her. I definitely had an opening to make a move.
> I enjoyed the moment, but that's about it.
> 
> Any woman that asks me to wait for her to enter her place I would be happy to do so. (from inside my car next time)
> Obviously she didn't feel safe walking alone that late at night on her own street.


Hey Cable Dude ........... I wouldn't feel safe either if I saw your Avatar used as your Uber profile pick


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Titan said:


> Hey Cable Dude ........... I wouldn't feel safe either if I saw your Avatar used as your Uber profile pick


Why is there a sawzall and tarps in your trunk? Why are you taking me under the train trestle my house is back there?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Few years back the news reported that a father was shot and killed over a craigslist phone purchase scam. Later that week I stupidly got out of my car to stretch the legs, in a not so nice neighborhood.

Doubly stupid I'm standing there in the dark looking at my phone. This 6'3 dude wearing a hoodie steps out from behind a bush, his hands in the hoodie's pocket, and says, _Give me your phone man. _He was just a couple feet from me. I just paid cash for that iPhone a couple months before. First thing that went through my head was the guy that was killed earlier in the week over a cell phone.

I looked at my phone, looked at him...he moves his hands inside the hoodie pouch and says, _I don't want to hurt you, but I will. _I shrug and hand him the phone. (figured it was my payment for being stupid) Of course he then says, _Now give me the keys to your car. _I reply, _You've had a good night, now move on. _There is a tense stand-off for what seemed like minutes, but was merely seconds...and he runs off into the night.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Few years back the news reported that a father was shot and killed over a craigslist phone purchase scam. Later that week I stupidly got out of my car to stretch the legs, in a not so nice neighborhood.
> 
> Doubly stupid I'm standing there in the dark looking at my phone. This 6'3 dude wearing a hoodie steps out from behind a bush, his hands in the hoodie's pocket, and says, _Give me your phone man. _He was just a couple feet from me. I just paid cash for that iPhone a couple months before. First thing that went through my head was the guy that was killed earlier in the week over a cell phone.
> 
> I looked at my phone, looked at him...he moves his hands inside the hoodie pouch and says, _I don't want to hurt you, but I will. _I shrug and hand him the phone. (figured it was my payment for being stupid) Of course he then says, _Now give me the keys to your car. _I reply, _You've had a good night, now move on. _There is a tense stand-off for what seemed like minutes, but was merely seconds...and he runs off into the night.


Sounds like stretching our legs is what is going to get us in trouble.

How close were you to saying "ok ok ok take it!"?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> 9.3 seconds


So you counted nine Mississippis, and three... what?


----------



## Benny Alvarez (Nov 8, 2017)

You should have went upstairs instead to see if her cable was working properly.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Now this is bare chest my hand is on. She had major cleavage. I quickly pulled my hand away in under 9.3 seconds. I wasn't having any of that!


You exceeded the legal speed limit on that withdrawal. Next time I'm citing you for the violation.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> This actually happened to me a few months ago. I've been wanting to tell the story, but I felt it would be very hard to describe the situation. And I don't have the DamseLinDistresS writing skills.
> 
> she asks me if I mind waiting for her until she enters her apartment and she turns the light on.


I always do this anyway. I imagine, eventually, I'll have some piece of garbage leave a nasty review about how I'm being creepy. But it's actually, just because I take what I do seriously, and believe it's my job to get people home safe.



Cableguynoe said:


> This actually happened to me a few months ago. I've been wanting to tell the story, but I felt it would be very hard to describe the situation. And I don't have the DamseLinDistresS writing skills.
> For some stupid reason I still wanted to make sure she made it to her apartment.


It's not stupid. It just means your a good person.

I'm glad there are so many good drivers here. It's what separates us from the garbage PAX we drive every day, putting our lives on the line.

Quick question. How exactly does this work? the gang territories? Does appearing in gang territory mean that you have to have a pass or something? Do they attack anyone going through this no-go zone? Do they have lookout or something, ready to pounce?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Feature thread Noe!!!!!! Good story!!!!


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> Feature thread Noe!!!!!! Good story!!!!


I just read it, and my hairs stood on end.

I thought at first, he was going to say: _ "I looked up to see if the light was on yet, just for, not even a second, and when my eyes looked back, the shadowy figure, in the middle road, had disappeared."

"the next day, I read an article about how a tragic accident had left this woman alone, and that before the accident, the man swore, he would never leave her, always be there to look after her...."

or something like that, but the gangland angle was fine too._


----------



## ObiJuanKenobi1X (Feb 9, 2018)

Dude, your safety should always be your #1 priority. I understand that you had a brain fart, and you came out of the situation unscathed, but it could have gone WAAAAAY WORSE!

9.3 seconds of fondling isn't worth the risk! 

Bare minimum is 16.8 seconds.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Sounds like stretching our legs is what is going to get us in trouble.
> 
> How close were you to saying "ok ok ok take it!"?


Yeah, no stretching the legs in questionable areas any longer. No way I was giving up my phone and ride in an area like that...nope...wasn't happening. Now if he brandished a gun from that hoodie pocket lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> This actually happened to me a few months ago. I've been wanting to tell the story, but I felt it would be very hard to describe the situation. And I don't have the DamseLinDistresS writing skills.
> 
> But I had some time so I'm giving it a shot.
> 
> ...


He was out there wondering why YOU were staring at that WOMANS WINDOW !

He wont allow any of that Stuff in His Neighborhood Buddy !

MOVE ALONG !

He has his Eye on You !


----------



## Yooper (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> This actually happened to me a few months ago. I've been wanting to tell the story, but I felt it would be very hard to describe the situation. And I don't have the DamseLinDistresS writing skills.
> 
> But I had some time so I'm giving it a shot.
> 
> ...


So the uber pax sexually hararassed you and then didn't tip. Inconceivable.


----------



## Seandamon211 (Jun 17, 2017)

Moral of the story , enjoy and try to remember that 9.3 seconds.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Congrats on being featured.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> I wonder if mods would auction off your forum black book





Cableguynoe said:


> anything happens to me, my stars and badges all go to my kids.


I was going to ask about the stars and badges, but Original Poster already has answered it. I am glad that Original Poster made it out of a nasty situation in one piece.



Old BUF Guy said:


> I'll relate my worst pax story.Turns out to be in the heart of the worst crime ridden neighborhood, the east side hood, on a dead end street.


Fruit Belt?



Cableguynoe said:


> Any woman that asks me to wait for her to enter her place I would be happy to do so. (from inside my car next time)


The cab company of which I used to be an official had a policy that drivers had to wait for the customers to get inside their building at night. We even stated in the handbook that we issued to them that this went double for the ladies and for the crime ridden neighbourhoods.

I am glad that you made it out of that in one piece. Next time, stay in the car and have it in gear. Your own safety is _*Trabajo Numero Uno*_, and, if some thug(s) appears, Golf Tango Foxtrot Oscar of there CHOP! CHOP!!


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> This actually happened to me a few months ago. I've been wanting to tell the story, but I felt it would be very hard to describe the situation. And I don't have the DamseLinDistresS writing skills.
> 
> But I had some time so I'm giving it a shot.
> 
> ...


What would you do batman if the lights never went on?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

pomegranite112 said:


> What would you do batman if the lights never went on?


The moment he flinched I was making a run for it. 
However I didn't know about the second guy, so who knows.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> The moment he flinched I was making a run for it.
> However I didn't know about the second guy, so who knows.


_Thin Man_ was distracting you so you wouldn't see the guy creeping up behind you.


----------



## CarterMur (Jun 1, 2016)

Pole (swahili for sorry) in Nairobi we've had 6 or so drivers killed while driving for Uber/Taxify/Little Cab. We advise our fellow drivers to cancel requests to unsafe areas. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Daisy&Cream (Jan 27, 2018)

Why is this thread circulating on the front page? Its FEATURED. How does one get that distinction? I'm bit jelly if you ask none of mine ever made it that far.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Daisy&Cream said:


> Why is this thread circulating on the front page? Its FEATURED. How does one get that distinction? I'm bit jelly if you ask none of mine ever made it that far.


Move to Nairobi and don't take CarterMur's advice...then post about it on here...Guaranteed Feature!



CarterMur said:


> Pole (swahili for sorry) in Nairobi we've had 6 or so drivers killed while driving for Uber/Taxify/Little Cab. *We advise our fellow drivers to cancel requests to unsafe areas. Thanks for sharing.*


This would be illegal in the U.S. - we call it _Red Lining...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redlining_


----------



## jlevan (Apr 7, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> This actually happened to me a few months ago. I've been wanting to tell the story, but I felt it would be very hard to describe the situation. And I don't have the DamseLinDistresS writing skills.
> 
> But I had some time so I'm giving it a shot.
> 
> ...


Damn bro, if I stop in the hood, I make it a point to never stay for long. Cuz nothing good can come of it.


----------



## OoberrVegas (Jun 15, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> This actually happened to me a few months ago. I've been wanting to tell the story, but I felt it would be very hard to describe the situation. And I don't have the DamseLinDistresS writing skills.
> 
> But I had some time so I'm giving it a shot.
> 
> ...


My story isn't much, but some chic I picked up was all depressed because her ex boyfriend was at her girlfriends birthday party and apparently they weren't on good terms.

She's talking my ear off and I'm just thinking about which 24 hour fitness location I'll go to tonight. Then she's like,"I think you're a cool driver and I still wanna have fun tonight and shes like do you want to get some booze I have Coke also".

Now she had me at Coke, but to top it off this is possibly the most beautiful girl Iv ever seen half black half something else thin, she almost looked like that super hot Mexican chic on modern family but slightly darker.

So we get to her house I turn off the ride she changes and we go to PTs played pool and had some beers. Now in this part of the story,(Morgan Freeman shawshank voice) I wish I could tell you I beat it up caveman style, while scar faced out.

Sadly at PTs we played pool and I looked like a complete dork. She was working the pool stick, telling me how her ex taught her how to play blah blah. I might have made two balls for the hour.

She pulls the Coke out of her bra and hits the bathroom. As I'm waiting some chic comes up to me and ask if shes my gf I'm like naw just met her, she's like she's absolutely gorgeous and I'm like I know.

She comes back gives me the baggy and I go hit the bathroom. Now this was the worse Coke Iv ever done straight trash I almost started choking it felt like I snorted a McDonald's biscuit.

I walk out of the bathroom and the chic form earlier that asked me if she was my girlfriend is asking her out.

At first I felt like a chump, but I wasn't going to get in the way of any chance at hooking up with these girls no matter how unlikely.

They exchange numbers other girl is trying to make her promise she would have dinner with her the next day, I could tell she didn't even realize she was picking her up.

After that chic leaves the pax tells me she called her ex to come over and play pool. I'm thinking it's time to dip I'm not about to be the 3rd wheel lyft driver creeping around.

I say goodbye realize I handnt paid for my $9 beer and I don't gaf. I'm so pissed at how bad this Coke is I start to have a coughing spell.

I'm in the middle of the street with my door open coughing my arse off and blowing my nose. As I'm leaned over I realized a cop might get "suspicious" and assume I'm drunk and see my dilated eyes.

I' start to get panicked I'm still hacking, I'd figure I'd go hit the closes gym and workout a couple hours and get my head clear.

At the gym I realize that girl left her damn keys in my car the PTs is on eastern and fairly close to the gym I roll back walk in feeling like the chump of chumps knowing I'm about to meet her ex and introduce myself as her lyft driver.

I walk in see the dude and his eyes were massive, I realize she called him because he had more of that butt smuggled powder and I surprisingly felt less lame as I know she used him for drugs ( even though he probably smashed her that night and got the last laugh).

If had gone to her house and drank like she originally wanted to do I probably could have got some, or if I were the aggressive whip out the D type of driver I definitely would have got some.

I didn't really press issue as I was thinking when she sobers up how bad would she feel knowing she gave her random lyft driver some.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jlevan said:


> Damn bro, if I stop in the hood, I make it a point to never stay for long. Cuz nothing good can come of it.


Yeah, never again.

Not only that, my doors don't lock until I start driving. 
After that night as soon as pax is out, I hit the lock.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

OoberrVegas said:


> My story isn't much, but some chic I picked up was all depressed because her ex boyfriend was at her girlfriends birthday party and apparently they weren't on good terms.
> 
> She's talking my ear off and I'm just thinking about which 24 hour fitness location I'll go to tonight. Then she's like,"I think you're a cool driver and I still wanna have fun tonight and shes like do you want to get some booze I have Coke also".
> 
> ...


The flexibility of driving when you like is hard to beat.


----------



## Ubereater (Dec 25, 2015)

YAWN...
_"I see a little silhouetto of a man 
Scaramouch, will you do the fandango 
Thunderbolt and lightning very very frightening me.."_


----------



## KING OF THE NORTH (Apr 21, 2018)

You have got to be on your toes in this business trouble can come from anywhere!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

KING OF THE NORTH said:


> You have got to be on your toes in this business trouble can come from anywhere!


I've noticed it usually comes from the north.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Now this is bare chest my hand is on. She had major cleavage. I quickly pulled my hand away in under 9.3 seconds. I wasn't having any of that!


Almost made me pee myself. Quote of the year material.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Move to Nairobi and don't take CarterMur's advice...then post about it on here...Guaranteed Feature!
> 
> This would be illegal in the U.S. - we call it _Red Lining...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redlining_


Is it really redlining if it has nothing to do with race and has everything to do with safety?


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Good story. Glad you are okay!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Gilby said:


> I don't drive at night. I know there is good money to be made, but to me, it is not worth it.


Dude you drive in Wausau. WAUSAU!!! There are few places in Madison I would feel uncomfortable stretching my legs at midnight.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Dude you drive in Wausau. WAUSAU!!! There are few places in Madison I would feel uncomfortable stretching my legs at midnight.


What you run into in a Wisconsin ghetto after 9pm


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> What you run into in a Wisconsin ghetto after 9pm
> 
> View attachment 224541


If that's a movie or TV reference it went over my head.

This is more like what you're likely to run into in a Madison ghetto after midnight. College kids saving money on rent by living in the "hood".


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

pomegranite112 said:


> Is it really redlining if it has nothing to do with race and has everything to do with safety?


Red Lining is specifically about 'areas.'

Besides short trip discrimination (which I would do all day if possible) it is why Uber/Lyft do not show us the destination until we Start trip.



MadTownUberD said:


> If that's a movie or TV reference it went over my head.
> 
> This is more like what you're likely to run into in a Madison ghetto after midnight. College kids saving money on rent by living in the "hood".
> 
> View attachment 224544


I think that is Cableguynoe's exact tongue-in-cheek reference


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

#1: Speaking to a passenger of love. Do not speak of love.

#2: Allowing a passenger to touch you.

#3: Lingering after dropping off a woman. Your GPS trace should show you leaving the area within seconds after ending the ride. If she claimed you followed her in and gave her the business up there, you would be screwed, and not in a good way. But if she said you did that and the app shows you leaving, she's getting arrested for lying to the police.

The Big One: _Getting out of your car. _Being in the driver's seat is your superpower if there is a problem, and it's the only time you're making money.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> #1: Speaking to a passenger of love. Do not speak of love.
> 
> #2: Allowing a passenger to touch you.
> 
> ...


Even the Transporter broke his own rules to be nice to a woman. It's easy to Monday morning QB but I probably would have done the same thing. Except I would have jumped into my car when I saw the dude in the street! (She's in the building safe and sound at least.)


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Sweet Featured thread Cable.. 8>)

Rakos


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

All’s well that ends well. You’re the one cable guy we can’t afford to lose on this forum.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Sweet Featured thread Cable.. 8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 224617


Thanks Rakos!

I have to almost get killed in order to get a feature.

You get a feature every time you get pissed off.



1.5xorbust said:


> All's well that ends well. You're the one cable guy we can't afford to lose on this forum.


Thanks One Point Five. 
I appreciate that.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Thanks Rakos!
> 
> I have to almost get killed in order to get a feature.
> 
> ...


You're welcome. There's no need to be so formal. You can just call me Mr. Xorbust.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

that lady was right. you are a special person. you deserved that kiss on the hand. you special guy, you.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Ha! Wouldn't that be nice!
> 
> the other dude was coming around the slide where i drew the arrow.
> 
> View attachment 223877


Maybe he was just looking for someone to swing with him, or give him an underdog.



Cableguynoe said:


> What you run into in a Wisconsin ghetto after 9pm
> 
> View attachment 224541


You've obviously never been to Wisconsin, or seen their street gangs.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Daisy&Cream said:


> The way you felt that moment is the way women feel every night after dark outside our homes alone (even at home alone sometimes) whether driving rideshare or not. You guys are so lucky to only feel fear (or get into dangerous situations) in limited circumstances.


Absolutely, right on the money! I avoid 5/6 of my town after dark for that very reason. If I end up driving to a sketchy area, I turn my app off as soon as I drop off.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Daisy&Cream said:


> The way you felt that moment is the way women feel every night after dark outside our homes alone (even at home alone sometimes) whether driving rideshare or not. You guys are so lucky to only feel fear (or get into dangerous situations) in limited circumstances.


When the hunter becomes the hunted


----------



## Daisy&Cream (Jan 27, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> When the hunter becomes the hunted


Are you threatening me?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Daisy&Cream said:


> Are you threatening me?


lol. 
What? No.

I'm saying men are usually the hunters. 
Making woman feel uncomfortable, like you said. 
But once in a while, like in my case, we're the ones scared.


----------



## Daisy&Cream (Jan 27, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> lol.
> What? No.
> 
> I'm saying men are usually the hunters.
> ...


You're response had no relevance to my post. I said women are constantly afraid and your response to that was when the "Hunter becomes the hunted" - which would imply that women or I are the hunters in this case which makes no sense. So,either you responded to the incorrect post or your response is completely inappropriate. Which one is it?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Daisy&Cream said:


> You're response had no relevance to my post


You're wrong.

But since you're done here I'm done with you.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/im-over-this-forum-and-uber-how-do-i-delete-both.255996/


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/im-over-this-forum-and-uber-how-do-i-delete-both.255996/


 Must get that thread featured ↑↑


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Sometimes people staring vacantly into the night.....are just very stoned and waiting for Uber.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> This actually happened to me a few months ago. I've been wanting to tell the story, but I felt it would be very hard to describe the situation. And I don't have the DamseLinDistresS writing skills.
> 
> But I had some time so I'm giving it a shot.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you're okay!


----------



## mikeslemonade (Jun 25, 2016)

Read the whole thread. Can people post what part of the neighborhood is bad for their city?

Like I’m from San Francisco. Picking a particular type of person in the Tenderloin district is bad. And the south east portion of the city used to be bad but not really bad anymore. Basically just rely on uber ratings. If it’s a 5.0 don’t pick them up because it’s probably a new user and they might have ill intent. If it’s a 4.2 don’t pick them up. If it’s like a 4.71 pick them up because they have riden uber a lot to get that kind of rating. If it’s a 4.51 don’t pick them up, because that means they have taken a lot of rides and have gotten probably many bad ratings to get it to that average.

If it’s a 4.5 rating I usually pick those up because logically they probably had 2 rides which got them that nice round average. Same goes with 4.66 or 4.67. They probably only had 3 rides to get that average.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

mikeslemonade said:


> Read the whole thread. Can people post what part of the neighborhood is bad for their city?
> 
> Like I'm from San Francisco. Picking a particular type of person in the Tenderloin district is bad. And the south east portion of the city used to be bad but not really bad anymore. Basically just rely on uber ratings. If it's a 5.0 don't pick them up because it's probably a new user and they might have ill intent. If it's a 4.2 don't pick them up. If it's like a 4.71 pick them up because they have riden uber a lot to get that kind of rating. If it's a 4.51 don't pick them up, because that means they have taken a lot of rides and have gotten probably many bad ratings to get it to that average.
> 
> If it's a 4.5 rating I usually pick those up because logically they probably had 2 rides which got them that nice round average. Same goes with 4.66 or 4.67. They probably only had 3 rides to get that average.


Just one bad neighborhood in Los Angeles: the one between San Francisco and San Diego


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You're wrong.
> 
> But since you're done here I'm done with you, Cream Puff.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/im-over-this-forum-and-uber-how-do-i-delete-both.255996/


I think I met her in a bar one time. The cra cra radar was flashing then too.


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> This actually happened to me a few months ago. I've been wanting to tell the story, but I felt it would be very hard to describe the situation. And I don't have the DamseLinDistresS writing skills.
> 
> But I had some time so I'm giving it a shot.
> 
> ...


Glad you survived that
Personally I never leave the car especaily in shady hoods


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

dctcmn said:


> You've obviously never been to Wisconsin, or seen their street gangs.


H o r r i f y i n g

...especially the topless bodypainted chubby 6th grader.

Don't you people have child abuse hotlines in the midwest????


----------



## airportsedan (Sep 24, 2015)

I once took a hook to a hotel and she said she would be out in an hour. She called me an hour later and worked me for a better cash price return to the motel 6. Ghetto music blasting she was much richer. Next thing she says when we get to the Motel 6 is hey can you be available later as I'm going to roll out again. Sure no problem I said. Great I just need to go inside and wash my asz and I'll be right back out. f that



Cableguynoe said:


> This actually happened to me a few months ago. I've been wanting to tell the story, but I felt it would be very hard to describe the situation. And I don't have the DamseLinDistresS writing skills.
> 
> But I had some time so I'm giving it a shot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

airportsedan said:


> Great I just need to go inside and wash my asz and I'll be right back out.


Where can I find her?

My girls never wash up.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Adieu said:


> H o r r i f y i n g
> 
> ...especially the topless bodypainted chubby 6th grader.
> 
> Don't you people have child abuse hotlines in the midwest????


"Wisconsin" is derived from an old Native American word for "single- wide trailer park" .


----------



## UberIsAllFubared (Feb 24, 2016)

I hope that ride was at 3x surge.


----------



## Ron Jeremy Sez (Jul 9, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> It is 100% legal to carry a concealed weapon in Louisiana. So I would have calmly reached in and .....


And you would have been booted and they would have given the criminals free ride coupons


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Ron Jeremy Sez said:


> And you would have been booted and they would have given the criminals free ride coupons


 The "potential" criminals were not riders. The rider was a female he dropped off (did you not read the story?). The "potential" criminals had no access to Uber to even request free ride coupons or have a driver banned. I'm not sure what you are talking about here. Clarify yourself


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberIsAllFubared said:


> I hope that ride was at 3x surge.


It was not.

But the ride/rider itself wasn't the problem.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Ha! Wouldn't that be nice!
> 
> Dude was standing about where I drew the circle, and the other dude was coming around the slide where i drew the arrow.
> 
> View attachment 223877


It looks perfectly safe to me.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm glad you're OK


----------



## mikeslemonade (Jun 25, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> It was not.
> 
> But the ride/rider itself wasn't the problem.


Can tell us what city and what neighborhood this bad area is in. For some reason I'm still curious lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> I'm glad you're OK


Thank you Ana!



mikeslemonade said:


> Can tell us what city and what neighborhood this bad area is in. For some reason I'm still curious lol


Beach Flats in Santa Cruz.
Not as bad as big city bad neighborhoods, but still has it's share of gang activity.


----------



## Juugman2208 (Feb 12, 2018)

Quick question thread.... Have any of you ever been robbed, car jacked, or shot at by a black person??.... didn’t think so. Y’all just scary ass people that what too much TV. Now carry on with your Racist rants about the “ghetto”


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Juugman2208 said:


> Quick question thread.... Have any of you ever been robbed, car jacked, or shot at by a black person??.... didn't think so. Y'all just scary ass people that what too much TV. Now carry on with your Racist rants about the "ghetto"


You're the only one here saying anything about blacks.

The neighborhood this thread is about is occupied primarily by Mexicans.

Gets your facts straight kid. Now get the hell out of my thread!

ghet·to
ˈɡedō/
_noun_


*1*.

a part of a city, especially a slum area, occupied by a minority group or groups.


----------



## Juugman2208 (Feb 12, 2018)

Racist: a person who shows or feels discrimination or prejudice against people of other races, or who believes that a particular race is superior to another 

Still didn’t answer the question.

WHO IN HERE HAS EVER BEEN ROBBED CAR JACKED OR SHOT AT BY A RANDOM MINORITY PERSON????


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Juugman2208 said:


> Racist: a person who shows or feels discrimination or prejudice against people of other races, or who believes that a particular race is superior to another
> 
> Still didn't answer the question.


show me the racism?



Juugman2208 said:


> WHO IN HERE HAS EVER BEEN ROBBED CAR JACKED OR SHOT AT BY A RANDOM MINORITY PERSON????


I have not. Because aside from this one time where i slipped up, I avoid the ghetto.


----------



## Juugman2208 (Feb 12, 2018)

You avoid the “ghetto” but don’t avoid driving where your likelihood of dying is way more prevalent then getting jumped by some minorities in hoodies

The racism is all over these threads people are congratulating you for making it out “safe” in a situation where NOTHING happened. The fear you all show is the racism. y’all scared of minorities because of predisposed thoughts and stories y’all saw in movies and television that’s RACISM


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Juugman2208 said:


> You avoid the "ghetto" but don't avoid driving where your likelihood of dying is way more prevalent then getting jumped by some minorities in hoodies


go away. You bring nothing to the table


----------



## Juugman2208 (Feb 12, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> go away. You bring nothing to the table
> 
> View attachment 225754


At least I'm not a scary ass person I sleep well at night


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Juugman2208 said:


> The fear you all show is the racism.


I'm about 95% sure the man I saw was the same nationality as me.

You know nothing.


----------



## Juugman2208 (Feb 12, 2018)

“I avoid the ghetto” but I’m not racist tho lmao


----------



## mikeslemonade (Jun 25, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Thank you Ana!
> 
> Beach Flats in Santa Cruz.
> Not as bad as big city bad neighborhoods, but still has it's share of gang activity.


Oh thought it was like in Chicago or something. I live in SF, didn't think Santa Cruz was any worst than San Jose. Thought it was more college drunks.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Juugman2208 said:


> "I avoid the ghetto" but I'm not racist tho lmao


High crime areas. That's a fact.
Avoiding high crime areas is not being racist.



mikeslemonade said:


> Oh thought it was like in Chicago or something. I live in SF, didn't think Santa Cruz was any worst than San Jose. Thought it was more college drunks.


It's not that bad. Petty much one shady neighborhood.


----------



## Old BUF Guy (Feb 28, 2018)

Juugman2208 said:


> "I avoid the ghetto" but I'm not racist tho lmao


If a driver refuses to take ANY black passengers (as an example), you could certainly argue that their behavior was racist, just as if a black college fraternity refused to admit ANY white students.

Now, if a driver refused to pick up ANY passengers from their local "ghetto" or "hood", does that make them a racist? I would argue that it does not. Why? Well, I know in my case in Buffalo, for example, that the vast majority of shootings, robberies, and other violence occurs in those areas. So, for me, that means that I will avoid picking up passengers in those areas simply as a decision to try to ensure my safety as much as possible while still earning money.

Or, are drivers who avoid those areas automatically racist in your opinion, no matter what the reason?


----------



## Moonrider (Feb 5, 2018)

Juugman2208 said:


> Quick question thread.... Have any of you ever been robbed, car jacked, or shot at by a black person??.... didn't think so. Y'all just scary ass people that what too much TV. Now carry on with your Racist rants about the "ghetto"


Two of the three - by black AND white folks in the "ghetto". Now's here's a link YOU may find offensive: http://img.etsystatic.com/il/b8c84d/1372470639/il_570xN.1372470639_n5u8.jpg


----------



## Juugman2208 (Feb 12, 2018)

Old BUF Guy said:


> So, for me, that means that I will avoid picking up passengers in those areas simply as a decision to try to ensure my safety as much as possible while still earning money.
> 
> Or, are drivers who avoid those areas automatically racist in your opinion, no matter what the reason?


There is nothing more dangerous for a Uber Driver than driving, not the "hood". If you don't pick up in certain areas because of the PEOPLE that live there then yes that makes you racist imo, you are stereotyping a person based on their zip code not them as a human being.

These are the same things police officers do every day. Unarmed black man gets shot, what to the police always say? "I feared for my life" The FEAR is the racism.


----------



## Old BUF Guy (Feb 28, 2018)

Juugman2208 said:


> There is nothing more dangerous for a Uber Driver than driving, not the "hood". If you don't pick up in certain areas because of the PEOPLE that live there then yes that makes you racist imo, you are stereotyping a person based on their zip code not them as a human being.
> 
> These are the same things police officers do every day. Unarmed black man gets shot, what to the police always say? "I feared for my life" The FEAR is the racism.


The beauty of America is that we are all entitled to our opinions.

The fact of the matter is that I avoid picking up in high crime areas regardless of who lives there. Are there good people who live there? Absolutely! Are there also bad people who live there? Yes, there are. And when you look at the much higher rates of violent crimes committed there as opposed to other neighborhoods, it is a no brainer to realize that if you value your own safety,- the best thing to do is to avoid those areas whenever possible.

You seem to want to make the argument the because the "hood" or other high crime areas are predominantly black occupied that drivers who avoid picking up there are therefore racist.

I, and many others disagree with you. For us, the primary concern is our own safety. Making decisions based on safety is not racism. You can argue that the net effect is racism, but it is not.

Consider these examples: would you stand outside in a hurricane? Do you go swimming in a rip tide? Do you drive with bald tires or bad brakes? Do you drink 10 day old opened milk that hasn't been refrigerated? Would you ride a bicycle on an interstate highway? Would you walk toward or away from a raging forest fire? Would you walk alone late at night in a high crime neighborhood if you didn't need to? And if you chose not to walk in a high crime neighborhood in that situation, does that make you a racist, or smart for putting your safety first?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Old BUF Guy said:


> The beauty of America is that we are all entitled to our opinions.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that I avoid picking up in high crime areas regardless of who lives there. Are there good people who live there? Absolutely! Are there also bad people who live there? Yes, there are. And when you look at the much higher rates of violent crimes committed there as opposed to other neighborhoods, it is a no brainer to realize that if you value your own safety,- the best thing to do is to avoid those areas whenever possible.
> 
> ...


Very good post.
And add to that that this guy has no idea what race we are.
Am I racist if I avoid a high crime neighborhood where the majority is my own people?
Maybe I grew up in the area and now why I should avoid it?

This is just a guy that runs his mouth without knowing what he's talking about.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Very good post.
> And add to that that this guy has no idea what race we are.
> Am I racist if I avoid a high crime neighborhood where the majority is my own people?
> Maybe I grew up in the area and now why I should avoid it?
> ...


I can tell everyone's race, sex and national origin by examining their avatar. Except for those who don't have an avatar.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Old BUF Guy said:


> I'll relate my worst pax story.
> 
> A snowy December Saturday afternoon. I get a ping around 2PM, and I take it. Turns out to be in the heart of the worst crime ridden neighborhood, the east side hood, on a dead end street. Normal name, something like "Mark". I get there and pull up to the address, and there is some 500+# ghetto rat sitting on the stoop. Being a noob at the time, I ask: Are you Mark? No response. Does Mark live here? Same. Do you know Mark? Same deal again. I think F it, I'm gone, and drive up the street to turn around and leave.
> 
> ...


From our end it's scarier because we are completely in the unknown in these situations. Not that this means a damn thing, but the ride requestor had to have used a valid phone and had a valid credit card. Could the phone and card be stolen, yes, but even so, there would be ping coordinates after they dug up our bodies. While most criminals aren't always smart or logical, I hope that many of them realize there is some ability of an audit trail potentially from both the pax and driver's phones. Even if a pax had someone else place the ride request, the trail leads back to someone or some GPS coordinates. If the pax is involved in criminal activity like with the drug deal in Old-BUF-Guy's example, they really thankfully just wanted a freaking ride to wherever.

Having said that, if you are the unlucky soul that ends up where someone is intent on hurting an uber driver or anyone who just happens to be at the wrong place at the right time, then it doesn't matter statistically how rare that happens. Your family and survivors won't care at that point. You won't care cause you will be dead or hurt. Think the main thing here is in both examples, neither of you panicked, which could have escalated.

It's amazing how driving for rideshare you learn about your own stereotypes, even if you thought you didn't have any. Think nothing now of going into neighborhoods deemed "THE HOOD" by my white coworkers. Have been treated nicer there than in ritzy neighborhoods. You begin to realize you previously saw the neighborhood as a crime ridden place to avoid and you didn't really think of honest people living there but driving rideshare, you begin to see the peeps you come in contact with and stop generalizing. That doesn't mean I want to end up there at 2 or 3am necessarily but I do think I have a much better perspective from my experience driving,


----------



## Old BUF Guy (Feb 28, 2018)

rickasmith98 said:


> From our end it's scarier because we are completely in the unknown in these situations. Not that this means a damn thing, but the ride requestor had to have used a valid phone and had a valid credit card. Could the phone and card be stolen, yes, but even so, there would be ping coordinates after they dug up our bodies. While most criminals aren't always smart or logical, I hope that many of them realize there is some ability of an audit trail potentially from both the pax and driver's phones. Even if a pax had someone else place the ride request, the trail leads back to someone or some GPS coordinates. If the pax is involved in criminal activity like with the drug deal in Old-BUF-Guy's example, they really thankfully just wanted a freaking ride to wherever.
> 
> Having said that, if you are the unlucky soul that ends up where someone is intent on hurting an uber driver or anyone who just happens to be at the wrong place at the right time, then it doesn't matter statistically how rare that happens. Your family and survivors won't care at that point. You won't care cause you will be dead or hurt. Think the main thing here is in both examples, neither of you panicked, which could have escalated.
> 
> It's amazing how driving for rideshare you learn about your own stereotypes, even if you thought you didn't have any. Think nothing now of going into neighborhoods deemed "THE HOOD" by my white coworkers. Have been treated nicer there than in ritzy neighborhoods. You begin to realize you previously saw the neighborhood as a crime ridden place to avoid and you didn't really think of honest people living there but driving rideshare, you begin to see the peeps you come in contact with and stop generalizing. That doesn't mean I want to end up there at 2 or 3am necessarily but I do think I have a much better perspective from my experience driving,


Since driving rideshare, my perspective hasn't changed much if at all. Sure there are good people everywhere. Some people are nice, and some are pricks, and that is not dependent on where they live. The bottom line for me is the violent crime level in certain areas. And to minimize my risks, I factor that in to where I will accept rides and when. Given that the vast majority of shootings, robberies, and other violent crimes takes place in "the hood", I will avoid those areas as much as possible.

Is that too bad for those good people who live in those areas? Absolutely. But that is just the way it is. I am not about to needlessly risk my own personal safety to satisfy someone else's desire that the world be a perfect, fair, and harmonious place.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> This actually happened to me a few months ago. I've been wanting to tell the story, but I felt it would be very hard to describe the situation. And I don't have the DamseLinDistresS writing skills.
> 
> But I had some time so I'm giving it a shot.
> 
> ...


I dunno sounds kinda fun. I would've yelled at the guy standing in the street "wanna duel" I'd then draw my defense weapon watch the rats scurry away. Guy behind the playground tryna flank me would've had to dodge a few just for giggles.


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> High crime areas. That's a fact.
> Avoiding high crime areas is not being racist.
> 
> It's not that bad. Petty much one shady neighborhood.


LOL no but bluntly saying you avoid the ghetto makes me want to ask a follow up question.

Okay first great story.. Second I live in Atlanta but Atlanta is still inside of Georgia so read anything you want into my next lines.

The fact that no mention of race was initially a welcomed change but then I kinda wanted ethnicity to be mentioned.

You said the pax was attractive and some other female poster described you as Michael C. Hall so my mind was like "Taylor Swift? Hmmm... Not my cup of tea but go on". Then you said cleavage and I thought "Tyra Banks? Giselle? ScarJo? I can still work with ScarJo."

You finished the story and I still didn't know what race you or the "scary guy" was which again is a welcomed change.

But then you said I avoid the ghetto and I had to resist asking if you had an issue with German Jews (if no one gets that joke read a history book).
After resisting a morbid nerd joke I saw that you told the guy that the man in question was the same complexion as yourself and you changed your statement to "high crime areas"

May I present to you the "You *did not *make the Internet worst today" award.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

john2g1 said:


> LOL no but bluntly saying you avoid the ghetto makes me want to ask a follow up question.
> 
> Okay first great story.. Second I live in Atlanta but Atlanta is still inside of Georgia so read anything you want into my next lines.
> 
> ...


I never really said I avoid the ghetto.

For starters I never used the term ghetto initially. I called it a bad neighborhood. 
It wasn't until about 20 messages back that some guy started throwing "racism" around and used the term ghetto that I used it also. 
My point with that was that it's not racist if you avoid a neighborhood/ghetto because you know it's a high crime area.

Also I never saw his complexion.

However, this is a primarily Hispanic neighborhood. 
The gang activity here is from Mexican gangs. 
When ICE visits this city, they hit that neighborhood. 
When I drive by there during the day I see primarily Hispanics.

So that's what led me to believe that he was probably the same race as me, however can't me 100% sure of that. 
So now you know the race. Hope I didn't ruin it for you

And yea, ScarJo is probably the closest


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Old BUF Guy said:


> I'll relate my worst pax story.
> 
> A snowy December Saturday afternoon. I get a ping around 2PM, and I take it. Turns out to be in the heart of the worst crime ridden neighborhood, the east side hood, on a dead end street. Normal name, something like "Mark". I get there and pull up to the address, and there is some 500+# ghetto rat sitting on the stoop. Being a noob at the time, I ask: Are you Mark? No response. Does Mark live here? Same. Do you know Mark? Same deal again. I think F it, I'm gone, and drive up the street to turn around and leave.
> 
> ...


There's a bad part of Buffalo? *Shudders*


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> I reply, _You've had a good night, now move on._


Wow, stones! If I was intimidated enough to give up my phone, I would'a gave up the keys too. And said, "she does fine on regular, no need for premium!"



john2g1 said:


> You *did not *make the Internet worst today" award.


Sharp post!


Cableguynoe said:


> For starters I never used the term ghetto initially. I called it a bad neighborhood.


Sharp response!


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

why were you so quick yo equate someone looking at you to someone wanting to kill you. wtf


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> why were you so quick yo equate someone looking at you to someone wanting to kill you. wtf


it's called a spidey sense


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Reynob Moore said:


> why were you so quick yo equate someone looking at you to someone wanting to kill you. wtf





Cableguynoe said:


> it's called a spidey sense


Dismissed. No F's given.


----------

